# The E7200 Overclockers Club



## ShadowFold (Jul 8, 2008)

Please post your highest stable OC and highest OC and the volts/settings you used with a CPU-Z screenshot! Lets get a large database of E7200 OC's for this amazing budget chip 

Just post a CPU-Z of your highest stable and(optional) highest but not stable!

*Shadowfold*

24/7 Clock - 3.166ghz, 333x9.5, stock volts
Highest stable - 4ghz, FSB 422 x9.5, 1.37v
Highest Clock(Not Stable!) - http://img.techpowerup.org/080704/untitled.png

*Sneekypeet*

24/7 Clock - http://img.techpowerup.org/080708/4.0linkin.jpg
Highest Clock - http://img.techpowerup.org/080708/E7200_9.5multi.jpg

*freakshow*

24/7 Clock - http://i334.photobucket.com/albums/m412/freakshow11582/37Ghz.jpg

*Tkpenalty*

24/7 Clock - http://img.techpowerup.org/080711/OC RESULT.jpg

*Solaris17*

24/7 Clock - http://img.techpowerup.org/080903/4Ghz940.png
Highest Clock - http://img.techpowerup.org/080904/4Ghz759.png

*philbrown23*

24/7 Clock - ttp://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=18026&d=1220581068
Highest Clock - http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=18025&d=1220581001


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 8, 2008)

I will be jumping in on this once I have an actual rig to play with the new E7200 I have.  Might have to test it under both water and air.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 8, 2008)

Highest I've tried so far....needs work and my 667MHx Balistix.(650 FSB capability then!)






24/7 settings:


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 8, 2008)

thanks a bunch man i cant wait for people to start joining that way i can see if i should get one!!!! though i thinkk im probably already going to!!! mmmmmm 4ghz madness!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 8, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> thanks a bunch man i cant wait for people to start joining that way i can see if i should get one!!!! though i thinkk im probably already going to!!! mmmmmm 4ghz madness!



there isnt really a see if I should...its more of a , does my wallet support my habbit!


----------



## Ravenas (Jul 8, 2008)

sneeky has some badass ram.


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 8, 2008)

And a sweet board and he knows how to make it tick.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 8, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> sneeky has some badass ram.



Those Sceens show me running 4X1024 Tracers. I need to dust off the old 2X 512 667's and see what I can get this Blood Iron to do!


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 8, 2008)

Think of what those puppies could do on that Biostar TPower I45 board.


----------



## erocker (Jul 8, 2008)

Hehe, I should be in the club come Friday!


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 8, 2008)

erocker said:


> Hehe, I should be in the club come Friday!



Nice man.  I think you will enjoy the chip.


----------



## L|NK|N (Jul 9, 2008)

erocker said:


> Hehe, I should be in the club come Friday!



Very nice! I hope to see a ton of activity in this thread real soon...


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 9, 2008)

LiNKiN said:


> Very nice! I hope to see a ton of activity in this thread real soon...



Sly dog...sneaking that in your sig like that!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 9, 2008)

Anyone like the format of the op so far? I updated it with sneeky's too.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 9, 2008)

yes it looks very easy to grab info.

Im gonna make ya work with updates tho...lol j/k


----------



## erocker (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm so excited!  My E7200 will be here on friday, and this is what it's going in!






I will deffinitely have to try my 1200mhz axeram in there too!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 9, 2008)

VERY Nice board! You wont have any trouble OCing if I can do 4ghz stable with it! Tho with a xigmatek the temps would start to kill you after 1.5v.. I almost got 4.5ghz stable but it got too hot


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 9, 2008)

erocker said:


> I'm so excited!  My E7200 will be here on friday, and this is what it's going in!
> 
> 
> I will deffinitely have to try my 1200mhz axeram in there too!




Most deffinately time to dust of the old ballistix then...I see strong competion comming shortly with all these qualified pilots flying these rigs!!!!


----------



## erocker (Jul 9, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> VERY Nice board! You wont have any trouble OCing if I can do 4ghz stable with it! Tho with a xigmatek the temps would start to kill you after 1.5v.. I almost got 4.5ghz stable but it got too hot



I don't know if I'm extreme enough to put 1.5v's on a 45nm chip on air.  This is my b-day present to myself and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I get a super-chip.  I usually have good luck.  Oh, I also went and ordered one of those in-room air conditioners.  It gets way too warm up here, and I figure it will work as a nice device to blow directly on my components.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 9, 2008)

erocker said:


> I don't know if I'm extreme enough to put 1.5v's on a 45nm chip on air.  This is my b-day present to myself and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I get a super-chip.  I usually have good luck.  Oh, I also went and ordered one of those in-room air conditioners.  It gets way too warm up here, and I figure it will work as a nice device to blow directly on my components.



Haha my room gets really hot too but my ULTRA KAZE takes care of any of that. I just cant seem to get my ram to cool down @ 1066mhz.. I might need a XTC or Corsair cooler for them.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 9, 2008)

Damn you guys and your uber high end hardware D:..


Max I got out of the E7200 before weird problems started occuring (chipset limitation) was 400x9 @ 1.3v.

Ill post screenies when I OC again. Some reason the BIOS didnt let me run that extra 0.5 properly ... well i flushed it and now it works. 


May I join?


----------



## erocker (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok I'm up and running!  I'll probablly need some pointers with this DFI board.  I've only used Asus for the past five years, and the bios is a bit different.

It's nice to use XP again for sure!


----------



## DOM (Jul 11, 2008)

erocker said:


> Ok I'm up and running!  I'll probablly need some pointers with this DFI board.  I've only used Asus for the past five years, and the bios is a bit different.
> 
> It's nice to use XP again for sure!


Nice rack lol 

I should be getting one soon  I need a dual core for 01-05 and AM to beat goat but then he'll use dice  but if I had the money I would of got one of those E7200 but im poor right now


----------



## freakshow (Jul 11, 2008)

here is mine still running some text but looks promising.....kind of limited cause of my board


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 11, 2008)

Man I am tempted to put my E7200 in with this crap Gigabyte board and play with it, just for the life of me can't quite figure out the BIOS well enough.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 11, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Man I am tempted to put my E7200 in with this crap Gigabyte board and play with it, just for the life of me can't quite figure out the BIOS well enough.



Hit me up on MSN ...Ill try and help you out some.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 12, 2008)

erocker said:


> Ok I'm up and running!  I'll probablly need some pointers with this DFI board.  I've only used Asus for the past five years, and the bios is a bit different.
> 
> It's nice to use XP again for sure!



You'll love the DFI board's fan control lol. Its so precise, moreover theres northbridge temp display, if you ever need to know the temps of it. I'd prefer the DFI BIOS over the ASUS anyday!


----------



## ZenEffect (Jul 12, 2008)

well, i dont have a e7200 anymore.  here are some screenshots of the one that i tortured to death though 























1.4v 24/7 stable


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 12, 2008)

I wouldnt want to be the one to buy that E7200 :|


----------



## ZenEffect (Jul 12, 2008)

its dead and replaced already lol!


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 12, 2008)

ZenEffect said:


> its dead and replaced already lol!



Wth, you actually killed a CPU? 

lol, max i can get is 3.8Ghz... this board LOVES to vdroop. 

3.8Ghz (I got the full multi working) can be attained for me at 1.3v , and then theres a stupid FSB wall above 400FSB. I need a new board.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jul 12, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Wth, you actually killed a CPU?
> 
> lol, max i can get is 3.8Ghz... this board LOVES to vdroop.
> 
> 3.8Ghz (I got the full multi working) can be attained for me at 1.3v , and then theres a stupid FSB wall above 400FSB. I need a new board.



believe it or not, i got the e7200 to kill it 

it took 1.7+v for over a month before it finally died.  got the replacement, tested it to see if it was doa then pulled it.  i can be nice or mean to my cpu's.  personally i find its a lot more fun to try to kill a cpu.


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 12, 2008)

I just sold a CPU to someone to kill, I probably could do that really easily with the Gigabyte MB I am using, max VCore setting is 2v, put that through a chip on the stock cooler, only problem is ya might kill the MB too with that kind of heat.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jul 12, 2008)

no chance my cpu died from heat
it was all heavy oc'ing.  i think the exact voltage when it died was 1.89 when i was almost @ 6ghz


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 12, 2008)

Notice the voltage at 1.296v.... Talk about almost 0.1v of VDROOP 


1.89V is seriously.... suicide.


----------



## erocker (Jul 12, 2008)

Well I'm in the middle of figuring things out.  E7200, OCZ Reapers (stock:4 4-4-15 800mhz 2.0v), DFI LP P35 Dark, Corsair HX620,blah blah.  So far I've managed 3.5ghz 1.23v's, 922mhz 4 4-4-15 2.0v on the ram.  Looks like I'm going to need just a little over 1.4v's for 4ghz.  Still poking and prodding though, this is my first DFi bios.  Thanks Sneekypeete!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 12, 2008)

erocker said:


> Well I'm in the middle of figuring things out.  E7200, OCZ Reapers (stock:4 4-4-15 800mhz 2.0v), DFI LP P35 Dark, Corsair HX620,blah blah.  So far I've managed 3.5ghz 1.23v's, 922mhz 4 4-4-15 2.0v on the ram.  Looks like I'm going to need just a little over 1.4v's for 4ghz.  Still poking and prodding though, this is my first DFi bios.  Thanks Sneekypeete!



I like everything but the volts. I dont understand the mV thing


----------



## erocker (Jul 12, 2008)

Add a decimal.  250mv's = .25v's. (approx.)


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 12, 2008)

erocker said:


> Well I'm in the middle of figuring things out.  E7200, OCZ Reapers (stock:4 4-4-15 800mhz 2.0v), DFI LP P35 Dark, Corsair HX620,blah blah.  So far I've managed 3.5ghz 1.23v's, 922mhz 4 4-4-15 2.0v on the ram.  Looks like I'm going to need just a little over 1.4v's for 4ghz.  Still poking and prodding though, this is my first DFi bios.  Thanks Sneekypeete!



Absolutely no problem, you are very welcome. We will get that to 4.0GHz on air soon! Linkin was supposed to get with me tonight to OC and work out the kinks for him and me to try 4.5ish under my loop. I have yet to see him.


----------



## erocker (Jul 12, 2008)

My economic stimulus check should be here next week!  I need to design a separate w/c case to go with my tech-bench.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 12, 2008)

erocker said:


> Well I'm in the middle of figuring things out.  E7200, OCZ Reapers (stock:4 4-4-15 800mhz 2.0v), DFI LP P35 Dark, Corsair HX620,blah blah.  So far I've managed 3.5ghz 1.23v's, 922mhz 4 4-4-15 2.0v on the ram.  Looks like I'm going to need just a little over 1.4v's for 4ghz.  Still poking and prodding though, this is my first DFi bios.  Thanks Sneekypeete!



Is there any vdroop on your dark? I'm curious to know that


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 12, 2008)

erocker said:


> My economic stimulus check should be here next week!  I need to design a separate w/c case to go with my tech-bench.



I want your bench with my loop in it!

In case you care to know tk...the Blood Iron has just a bit. I have 1.40V in bios, and i get 1.392V actual in windows.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jul 12, 2008)

blood iron?  jeebus, i thought he was talking about a lt or ut... i had one, took frikkin 2 weeks to tune out every option on the bios.  if the bios' are similar, the only recommendation i can give is HAVE PATIENCE.  once you figure it out, it flys on its own.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 12, 2008)

ZenEffect said:


> blood iron?  jeebus, i thought he was talking about a lt or ut... i had one, took frikkin 2 weeks to tune out every option on the bios.  if the bios' are similar, the only recommendation i can give is HAVE PATIENCE.  once you figure it out, it flys on its own.



Erocker is on the P35DK, but the bios is very similar. IIRC he has bios reloaded saving feature.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 12, 2008)

Sorry for the double post, but I though this deserved its own post.






I want to push for 4.2 but the temps are starting to make me think I shouldn't. Most likely Ill still try it tho!


----------



## ZenEffect (Jul 12, 2008)

nice clock @ voltage.  good cpu you have there


----------



## freakshow (Jul 13, 2008)

ok here is my 24/7 OC.....i want a new mobo


----------



## erocker (Jul 13, 2008)

My chip turned out to be a complete dud.  It's being RMA'd for a new one, I hope I have better luck.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 15, 2008)

Decided to play around with setFSB, found it does well for Pi suicides!!!!


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm going to toss my hand in on this one, just playing around with SetFSB in windows, have to say I am pretty impressed.  Don't know if it is stable or not.


----------



## erocker (Jul 15, 2008)

WOW!  To both you guys!!  Oh lord of processors, please send me something worthy.


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 15, 2008)

I am using DDR3 too, so hopefully will get some sick SuperPi runs once I get a board I like more and water.


----------



## JoshBrunelle (Jul 15, 2008)

Any idea of how high I can get this on an MSI Neo2-FR? So far I can get into windows, and run superpi, but surely not orthos at 4.275 (450*9.5) 1.4v. RAM should be able to do 500 fsb with looser timings, but seems from whats on this thread (non-official e7200 thread) 8x multi is most stable, I'll have to try than when I get home. As of now I won't get another chance to tweak until Wednesday. Until then, anyone have the same board getting higher clocks? Thanks! (btw i'm not afraid to throw some heavy voltage if that is what it takes, as it's on water right now)


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 15, 2008)

JoshBrunelle said:


> Any idea of how high I can get this on an MSI Neo2-FR? So far I can get into windows, and run superpi, but surely not orthos at 4.275 (450*9.5) 1.4v. RAM should be able to do 500 fsb with looser timings, but seems from whats on this thread (non-official e7200 thread) 8x multi is most stable, I'll have to try than when I get home. As of now I won't get another chance to tweak until Wednesday. Until then, anyone have the same board getting higher clocks? Thanks! (btw i'm not afraid to throw some heavy voltage if that is what it takes, as it's on water right now)



From what I've seen with mine 1.4V is enough to get 4.0-4.1GHz stable. Personally the I dont have the balls to push what its going to need to get my CPU stable at 4.2GHz. Look in my specs. thats what I get stable on a P35 at your voltage(about). If you look at my screen shot abouve this , as well as others, we are pushing over 1.5V( personally on water) to get what we are posting over 4.1GHz.

On air?...its going to take some brass ones to stabilize that! Good luck.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 21, 2008)

Just some bios Ocing to see if it was possible to get 2400 in Sciencemark!


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 21, 2008)

Damn you guys.... I envy your mothers! Whoops I mean motherboards!


----------



## rick22 (Jul 22, 2008)

here is my oc and temps


----------



## sully (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey guys
this is my first post and having just got my 7200 i figured id come here and chat. Im gonna oc for the first time, having read up alot i reckon im ready. Just one question: In cpuz the cpu specs are E7200 @2.53 GHz but it says the core speed is 1.6. My computer properties say the 1.67. Any idea why?
specs are:
E7200
3gb ram
gigabyte GA-EG3MF-S2
9600GT
Anyone used this mobo before. It came with some shitty power saver program which i think may have dropped my clock speed but even with it turned of it wont go back up. What coolers do you guys use, im still on stock but will probably get a better one, mind you with my cpu idling at 22c i might not bother ive got a few fans on my case and 2 blowing fresh air straight over the cpu 
cheers guys


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 22, 2008)

sully said:


> Hey guys
> this is my first post and having just got my 7200 i figured id come here and chat. Im gonna oc for the first time, having read up alot i reckon im ready. Just one question: In cpuz the cpu specs are E7200 @2.53 GHz but it says the core speed is 1.6. My computer properties say the 1.67. Any idea why?
> specs are:
> E7200
> ...



The stock cooler sucks. Period. 

Reason why the clockspeed stays at 1.6Ghz is because of the BIOS settings; Gigabyte usually leaves the stock multi at 6x when you buy a new motherboard for compatability reasons. 

As soon as you set the CPU to 2.53Ghz I'd reckon the E7200 will push the idle temps up to 30*C. 

By the way, this is how you intepret Core Temperature readings, on E7200s Lets say you're idling at 40/40. You basically subtract 25*C from either values and voila. Theres your actual core temperature. 

DES... While it DOES save power its not good for the motherboard. It switches phases off which means the phases that remain on have to cope with a higher load. Okay with an E7200 its not such a big deal. I'd leave it off.

GA-EG3MF-S2 <<< Typofest much?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 22, 2008)

man i cant wait to get one my p5n handles 500fsb really well and im sitting pretty at 462 no problem which means if the E7200 i get can do it thats a tad over 4.3Ghz


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 22, 2008)

I may be selling this E7200 I have if I get a quad.


----------



## sully (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah my bad forgot a 1.  GA-EG31MF-S2. Cheers didnt know that about the temp ill have to check it out and the bios multi when i get home.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 24, 2008)

Yesterday I bought my E7200, it overclocks better then my previous E2200 and it runs cooler, thats nice but...

I have it currently running 400x8.5 1.26V.

I'm able to run it at 3.6GHz but I get an error when starting orthos, I upped the voltage several times, but I stopped doing that when I was at 1.32(cpuz).

However my system runs fine when at 3.6, 1.31V  I was able to run everest benchmarks and 3d mark 06, just orthos won't run.

It seems I have to notch up the voltage a lot to run Orthos


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> I have it currently running 400x8.5 1.26V.
> 
> I'm able to run it at 3.6GHz but I get an error when starting orthos, I upped the voltage several times, but I stopped doing that when I was at 1.32(cpuz).
> 
> ...



Seems from what I gathered in most of the E7200's that 3.6-3.8GHz is the voltage barrier. It took almost 1.34V for me to get 3.9GHz stable and 1.42V to get 4.1GHz Orthos stable.

Also I am under water so your temps and voltages may vary a bit!


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 24, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Seems from what I gathered in most of the E7200's that 3.6-3.8GHz is the voltage barrier. It took almost 1.34V for me to get 3.9GHz stable and 1.42V to get 4.1GHz Orthos stable.
> 
> Also I am under water so your temps and voltages may vary a bit!



By the way I just found out that mine has a C0 stepping as of most other E7200's are M0..


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 24, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> By the way I just found out that mine has a C0 stepping as of most other E7200's are M0..



Mine is a MO, you are correct on that. I wonder what the difference is?


Edit: this may explain it for ya!  http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/showthread.php?p=825478


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 24, 2008)

Just found some more information:

_The surface area of M0 stepping die is only 82mm² because of the fact that there is only 3072KB of L2 cache. The surface area of C0 stepping die is ~ 32% (82mm² vs 107mm²) larger so the heat will transfer better from the die to the heatspreader.

The heatspreader of M0 stepping chips is not glued to the die so it can be removed quite easily. The difference in die temperature (by CoreTemp 0.99...) was nothing less but 18c - 20c lower without the heatspreader.

In both cases Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme (lapped) heatsink was used and the frequency and voltage settings were the same (4GHz, 1.33V).

Using Prime95 with 10K - 14K FFT lenght seem to give the highest die temperature and maximum unstability with M0 stepping chips._
_
http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/showthread.php?t=187286_


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 24, 2008)

E7200
S-spec: SLAPC
Stepping C0

Pack date 07/02/08
Made in Malaysia


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 24, 2008)

core temperatures 77degrees cpu clocked @ 3.6GHz 1.34V  everest fpu stresstest.
Thinking of re-seating the heatsink.

room temp 31
cpu temp idle 35
core temps idle 48-49


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 24, 2008)

vinnard said:


> That is hot!
> What does a e7200 look like without the heatspreader?



_The heatspreader of M0 stepping chips is not glued to the die so it can be removed quite easily._

Mine is a C0 stepping and would be unable to remove the heatspreader.

The cpu temp at 34-35 idle looks nice to me, but the core temps are 48-49 idle at the same time..


----------



## sully (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok my attempts a OCing have failed miserably. I started off simple and tried increasing the fsb by 15. It restrarted twice befor making it to the post then restet itself back to default. so i tried an increase of 5 ad the same thing happened. I left the pci at 100 the memory at 667 and left the cpu multi at 9.5. What am i doing wrong
Also ive got a problem with when i turn the computer on its starts running but takes about ten seconds till it connects to the display and starts the post test. THis happens to a lesser extent in resets (about 5 seconds) but its annoying the hell out of me


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 24, 2008)

If you can fill out your system specs in the User CP that would help us greatly.


----------



## philbrown23 (Jul 25, 2008)

I have one! the VID is 1.150v but it runs stock much lower than that the FPO/Batch #: Q815A358 the screenie I have is with all settings on auto


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice VID, hopefully will lead to some great clocks.  For temp checking, I have found that the latest Real Temp Beta is the best for acurate temps on the 45nm CPU's, I think Core Temp reads about 10c higher on each core.


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 25, 2008)

Damn, mine is 1.165, but I have at least gotten a superPi run done with mine at 4.5ghz w/ ddr3, have the chip in a P45 board with some crap DDR2, but have 2 nice MB's coming next week.


----------



## philbrown23 (Jul 25, 2008)

what P45 do you have??

oh and I forgot my s-spec is SLAVN and today I turn my rig on and all the sudden my VID reads 1.165v wtf?!?!?! has this happened to anyone else before?


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 25, 2008)

Gigabyte EP45-DS3R with some single sided crucial ballistix ddr2 800 4-4-4-12 2.2v.


----------



## philbrown23 (Jul 25, 2008)

how much???


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 25, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> what P45 do you have??
> 
> oh and I forgot my s-spec is SLAVN and today I turn my rig on and all the sudden my VID reads 1.165v wtf?!?!?! has this happened to anyone else before?



When I lapped my E8500 the VID changed, so dunno if it was due to lapping or something like what happened with yours.


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 25, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> how much???



How much for what?


----------



## philbrown23 (Jul 25, 2008)

umm the P45


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 25, 2008)

Returning it to Microcenter once I have the other boards, was just to play with so I would have something rather than nothing.


----------



## philbrown23 (Jul 25, 2008)

ahhh I see, well heres a screenie of my E7200 at the stock 1.15v at 3.17ghz


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 25, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> ahhh I see, well heres a screenie of my E7200 at the stock 1.15v at 3.17ghz



nice run , from what I gather you should be able to run about 3.5 or so at that voltage!


----------



## sully (Jul 25, 2008)

My system specs are up. Didnt realize i had to allow it to be displayed. My ram is 2 512 generic 667mhz and 1 2gig Apacer 800mhz and i will be taking out the 512s in a couple of weeks when i get another 2gig apacer 800 stick, then ill just keep adding more till i reach the limit. Anyone have any experience with my problem before. Ive never heard of it happening


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 25, 2008)

Anyone running a lapped E7200?

Just curious with the temp differences before/after..


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 25, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> Anyone running a lapped E7200?
> 
> Just curious with the temp differences before/after..



Who is that directed to?

Personally no, mine is not lapped...yet.

I believe linkin lapped his, maybe shoot him a PM and see. I honestly dont remember what he said the results were after the lapping!

Hope that helps!


----------



## JoshBrunelle (Jul 25, 2008)

While we are talking about physical mods, anyone actually popped off their ihs? What kind of temps do you get there?


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 26, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Who is that directed to?
> 
> Personally no, mine is not lapped...yet.
> 
> ...




To anyone in "The E7200 Overclockers Club "

Thanks sneeky


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 26, 2008)

JoshBrunelle said:


> While we are talking about physical mods, anyone actually popped off their ihs? What kind of temps do you get there?



Taking off the IHS = makes the E7200 a paperweight.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 26, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Taking off the IHS = makes the E7200 a paperweight.



Why do you say that? http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=3064236


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 26, 2008)

My e7200 passed the orthos self test 8k  without errors 3.6 @ 1.36V but when idle my cpu runs at 1.392V..

screenshots
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=901859&postcount=22

How much would that shorten it's life?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 26, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> My e7200 passed the orthos self test 8k  without errors 3.6 @ 1.36V but when idle my cpu runs at 1.392V..
> 
> screenshots
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=901859&postcount=22
> ...



Looks to me like you are encountering a bit of Vdroop. That is that the voltage drops a bit under load, then returns to higher levels once the CPU isnt being used.

Not a huge issue, just make clocking higher a bit tougher. Usually the higher you OC the more volts you will need. With droop, you need to push even more volts to get what you want. This ends up creating alot of unwanted heat.


----------



## JoshBrunelle (Jul 26, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Looks to me like you are encountering a bit of Vdroop. That is that the voltage drops a bit under load, then returns to higher levels once the CPU isnt being used.
> 
> Not a huge issue, just make clocking higher a bit tougher. Usually the higher you OC the more volts you will need. With droop, you need to push even more volts to get what you want. This ends up creating alot of unwanted heat.



My MSI Neo2-FR sucks the big one when it comes to vdroop, though there is a pencil mod out there to help. I had to throw a lot of voltage to get my E7200 to 4.3 stable, but I can boot it to 4.5, just the vdroop doesn't let it run stable.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 26, 2008)

... and people wonder why I say I'll never buy a MSI board  that vdroop issue with MSI boards has existed forever almost.


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2008)

Just got my new one back..  So far so good!  *On air...


----------



## erocker (Jul 26, 2008)

Snuck a 3d06 run in...


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 26, 2008)

erocker said:


> Snuck a 3d06 run in...



That is soooo much better than the last one!


----------



## LoneReaction (Jul 28, 2008)

I got the Neo 2 FR recently after some suggestions by you guys (I got greedy and bought the E7200 too @_@)

My room temperature is around 30C without the airconditioner on.

FSB - 400 x 9.5 (3.8Ghz)
Ram - 1:1
NB - 1.45v
FSB VTT - 1.4v
CPU - 1.36v (I tried one step lower but not stable)
Mem - Default volts

3Dmark06 score with 8800GT - 13K
Idle 40-44 degrees, load 64-69degrees.

I'm using kingston DDR2 800 rams, and I think they're the reason why I can't get above 400FSB. (if anyone is using the same, and is able to go >400, please tell me )


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 28, 2008)

I would need more info on the ram...say a model # or a link to them. I see in your post it says default volts, which I assume is BIOS defaults?

That voltage may not even be what the ram requires at stock. Verify timings and voltage for the ram and start by setting that in BIOS.


----------



## LoneReaction (Jul 28, 2008)

It's the Kingston KVR800D2N5/2G (two sticks)

Datasheet: http://www.valueram.com/datasheets/KVR800D2N5_2G.pdf

And  yes I used the default volts cus increasing it + putting ram timings at 5-5-5-15 didn't help.

Edit: wow I didn't know about that system specs feature.. updated mine XD


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 28, 2008)

TBH I have never owned ram that didnt OC 1 megahert, but it is possible. Have you tried bumping the nothbridge volts? Or even the FSB VTT?

Also could you please go to the User CP at the top of the page and fill out the system specs? If you have already done so, tick the box at the top of the system specs page to show others!

Thank you, it helps us to see what all is involved to help you with better/more informed advice!


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 28, 2008)

I tried 3.6 @ 480 7.5 with this I can run my ram at 1:1, I increased fsb voltage +.2V, I did not change the cpu core voltage because it was running stable at 3.6 400x9 1.37V.

Now with 480x7.5 my system starts up without any problems but just unable to load windows.
It stops when I see the empty progressbar(vista).

Actually I don't want to the set the core voltage much higher then 1.37.
Suggestions?
Did anyone tried to run this cpu with 480 bus speed?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 28, 2008)

4ghz 1.4v, 1.412v in bios. Is that good vdroop?







btw this is my new 24/7 clock cause its really stable.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 28, 2008)

P4-630 said:


> I tried 3.6 @ 480 7.5 with this I can run my ram at 1:1, I increased fsb voltage +.2V, I did not change the cpu core voltage because it was running stable at 3.6 400x9 1.37V.
> 
> Now with 480x7.5 my system starts up without any problems but just unable to load windows.
> It stops when I see the empty progressbar(vista).
> ...



My CPU does the same at 4.5GHz...I get the bar and it stops. If I find away around it Ill let ya know.

@ Shadow that is minimal compared to mine. At higher voltages I almost double that droop!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 28, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> 4ghz 1.4v, 1.412v in bios. Is that good vdroop?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is my new 24/7 clock  4ghz FTW  I might try for a little less volts tomorrow but 7 hours of Orthos dual thread + a few hours of crysis with orthos running + a little CoD4 later = YES


----------



## LoneReaction (Jul 28, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> TBH I have never owned ram that didnt OC 1 megahert, but it is possible. Have you tried bumping the nothbridge volts? Or even the FSB VTT?



I increased the VTT and it worked! (Thankyou thankyou!)
I was able to boot with 450x8, so that means the mem is fine.
But when I try for 4ghz (450x9 or 422x9.5) and upped the CPU to 1.4v like Shadowfold, the cpu was as hot as balls.. just 3mins on orthos and it went to 74C.

I guess I'm staying at 3.8Mhz/68-70C, don't wanna fry my cpu after a few months. 
(of course, if winter ever comes to the equator, I'm gonna try again )


----------



## theJesus (Jul 28, 2008)

My motherboard and graphics card died in a storm the day I finally got my e7200 

I hope the chip is still ok . . . 
Once I get off my ass and finish rma-ing stuff, I'll be in here most definitely


----------



## LoneReaction (Jul 29, 2008)

You know the e7200 is hot, when even jesus wants a bit of the action.. LOL
Good luck with OCing later


----------



## theJesus (Jul 29, 2008)

LoneReaction said:


> You know the e7200 is hot, when even jesus wants a bit of the action.. LOL
> Good luck with OCing later


Thanks 
you know the chip is hot when it's basically an e8400 with half the cache.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 29, 2008)

theJesus said:


> Thanks
> you know the chip is hot when it's basically an e8400 with half the cache.



And a higher multi. Welcome to the E7200 club Jesus! I got a meh chip but I can get it to 4ghz so im happy.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 29, 2008)

LoneReaction said:


> I increased the VTT and it worked! (Thankyou thankyou!)
> I was able to boot with 450x8, so that means the mem is fine.
> But when I try for 4ghz (450x9 or 422x9.5) and upped the CPU to 1.4v like Shadowfold, the cpu was as hot as balls.. just 3mins on orthos and it went to 74C.
> 
> ...



From the info I've been gathering the CPU can go to 125*C before it pops so 74*C isn't that bad at all!

Just been told the CPU's are more stable in the 60*C's


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 29, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> From the info I've been gathering the CPU can go to 125*C before it pops so 74*C isn't that bad at all!
> 
> Just been told the CPU's are more stable in the 60*C's





You mean the max core temps for the e7200 is 125°C?
Where did you read that Sneeky?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 29, 2008)

Uncleweb the writer of realtemp has shown me some screens with realtemp and coretemp...There was one of a 45nm CPU thermally starting to throttle at 125 with an infrared thermometer.

I will forward the PM to you and let you decipher the information yourself!


----------



## JoshBrunelle (Jul 29, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Uncleweb the writer of realtemp has shown me some screens with realtemp and coretemp...There was one of a 45nm CPU thermally starting to throttle at 125 with an infrared thermometer.
> 
> I will forward the PM to you and let you decipher the information yourself!



I'd be interested in this as well.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 29, 2008)

PM's, fellas, have been sent!


----------



## LoneReaction (Jul 30, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Uncleweb the writer of realtemp has shown me some screens with realtemp and coretemp...There was one of a 45nm CPU thermally starting to throttle at 125 with an infrared thermometer.



That's sick dude o.o
Now people with stock coolers will overclock to 4Ghz too.. lol


----------



## e7200 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi guys.  Which cpu coolers are you guys using?

Edit: Never mind, I just noticed the system specs link under your names . . .


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 2, 2008)

e7200 said:


> Hi guys.  Which cpu coolers are you guys using?
> 
> Edit: Never mind, I just noticed the system specs link under your names . . .



Personally I use water to cool my CPU, but for an easy way to see, look at the posters system specs under their name. Most users put which cooler in there!


----------



## freakshow (Aug 2, 2008)

i how sombody is going to update this soon lol


----------



## freakshow (Aug 2, 2008)

ok here is what i got 4.0 at 1.45v.....:shadedshu....maybe i do need a new psu


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 3, 2008)

I guess I am out, have a Q9450 and have sold the E7200.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 3, 2008)

traitor!!
lol jk, congrats on the quad.  I wanted one, but the 45nm's don't run on 680i and were more than $200 anyways.

btw:  for anybody curious, I shipped my card back to PNY, and started an RMA with EVGA for the board (paid $15 for premium service with cross-shipping and pre-paid postage; cost about the same as it would have to take it to the ups store and pay for them to pack it up and ship) . . . so hopefully I'll be set within a week and do some ocing.


----------



## freakshow (Aug 6, 2008)

OK Guys with the E7200 is there any chance i can get the Batch # from your CPU?


Mines is Q811A062
i cant seem to find any info on my batch and i haven't seen anybody with this batch yet i Google it but nothing.

trying to find somebody with the same batch as me what they got there OC to. lol


thx in advance


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 6, 2008)

freakshow said:


> OK Guys with the E7200 is there any chance i can get the Batch # from your CPU?
> 
> 
> Mines is Q811A062
> ...



Mine is close its: Q808A696 Packed 5/02/08


----------



## erocker (Aug 6, 2008)

freakshow said:


> OK Guys with the E7200 is there any chance i can get the Batch # from your CPU?
> 
> 
> Mines is Q811A062
> ...



Mine is one number off of yours: Q811A063 Pack date of 04/22/08







On air.


----------



## freakshow (Aug 6, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Mine is close its: Q808A696 Pcked 5/02/08




i seen overclock.net there is a guy with Q811A063 he got his a 3.8
and on seen a Q811A069 but i havent seen my batch


----------



## freakshow (Aug 6, 2008)

erocker said:


> Mine is one number off of yours: Q811A063 Pack date of 04/22/08
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice OC there erocker


----------



## erocker (Aug 6, 2008)

Start at 1.3875V or so and see if it's stable there.  If it is, back down and check stability again.  Do you have the DFi P35 Dark yet?


----------



## freakshow (Aug 6, 2008)

i got this from Xtremesystems its helpful,  but it could be more helpful if it listed the Batch # with it


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 9, 2008)

This is Orthos stable, but 1.4v flat was stable and I could play games for hours and be stable but 1.440 is orthos/prime stable so I figured I'd go with it as my 24/7 clock. Anyone think the volts are too high. I'm getting 48-54c load temps using Realtemp and Orthos.


----------



## theJesus (Aug 9, 2008)

temps on what?  cpu die, or core temps?  either way, I think that's fine, I'd be happy with it.


----------



## freakshow (Aug 9, 2008)

erocker said:


> Start at 1.3875V or so and see if it's stable there.  If it is, back down and check stability again.  Do you have the DFi P35 Dark yet?



ya i got it..but it still has one hell of a vdroop like my blood iron did and i know its not my psu cause i got a new one hummmm


----------



## Bytor (Aug 9, 2008)

Have been playing with this chip for about a week now and love it.  It is my first Intel build ever and is so easy to OC...
Have it installed on a DFI DK x38-T2R MB, 2 gigs Corsair XMS2, Visiontek 3870 video card and a WD Raptor HDD, cooling it with a Zerotherm BTF90 HSF.

My highest was 3.75 but backed it down to 3.6 while on air and its very stable.  Going to have it running on water soon and will push it more then.

Batch #Q744R980
Pack Date: 7/11/08


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 9, 2008)

Not bad Bytor, can't wait to see it under water.


----------



## Bytor (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm very happy with it.... But Shhhhh I'm a AMD guy.. don't let it out eh!!!  lolz


----------



## freakshow (Aug 9, 2008)

heres what i got so far 17 hour prime stable


----------



## Bytor (Aug 9, 2008)

Very nice freakshow..  I hope to hit 4 ghz one day..


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 9, 2008)

Bytor, try 9.5x432 with around 1.4v on the CPU, will be 4.1GHz.  If you have a good chip, should run like a charm.


----------



## Bytor (Aug 9, 2008)

1.4v seems a little high eh!!!


----------



## freakshow (Aug 10, 2008)

Bytor said:


> 1.4v seems a little high eh!!!




1.4 is OK you just don't want to exceed 1.45


----------



## Bytor (Aug 10, 2008)

Stressing it @ 3.7 ghz on 1.36v right now...


----------



## zithe (Aug 10, 2008)

erocker said:


> I'm so excited!  My E7200 will be here on friday, and this is what it's going in!
> 
> I will deffinitely have to try my 1200mhz axeram in there too!



I was going to get that cooler. HOLY CRAP it's huge!

<- has never bought a cooler. I'm buying a p45 crossfire board and an E7200. ECS P45T-A seems to have some problems, but it'll probably be fixed soon.


----------



## xu^ (Aug 24, 2008)

ok got my E7200 in my 2nd rig but unfortuantly i cant OC it yet until i get a new cooler(using the weedy stock atm) i err broke my Freezer 7 pro removing it from the old board 

gettign a tad over 10k in 3d06 at default,so aint to bad for stock speeds.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 24, 2008)

freakshow said:


> 1.4 is OK you just don't want to exceed 1.45



mine takes 1.4ishV to get to 4.0GHz as well. takes me 1.424v to get 4.1 stable.

@ xubidoo...oc to max on stock volts, should get you in the 3.5ghz range!


----------



## xu^ (Aug 24, 2008)

im hoping to get to around 3.4 - 3.6 ,altho not sure wat cooler im going for nxt ,i dont think a xig would fit in my case ,its only a standard size case.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a e7300 coming can I join lol!!!!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 24, 2008)

xubidoo said:


> im hoping to get to around 3.4 - 3.6 ,altho not sure wat cooler im going for nxt ,i dont think a xig would fit in my case ,its only a standard size case.



I say the temps arent going to go over mid 60's with the stock cooler, as long as you dont push voltage. Give her a quick OC and see how the temps respond. You may be very suprised how it does! Also my girls case is a Sigma, concidered a mid tower. If there arent any fans on the door, it will be close, but I got it to fit in her rig. How wide is your case?


@trt ...even if not, I for one am very interested in seeing your results.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 24, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I say the temps arent going to go over mid 60's with the stock cooler, as long as you dont push voltage. Give her a quick OC and see how the temps respond. You may be very suprised how it does!
> 
> @trt ...even if not, I for one am very interested in seeing your results.



i'm hoping at 10x400 it will hit 4.0ghz at low voltage.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 24, 2008)

trt740 said:


> i'm hoping at 10x400 it will hit 4.0ghz at low voltage.



I wish ya all the best, I just hope to hell they didnt release another E2200. You know the later crap version!


----------



## trt740 (Aug 24, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I wish ya all the best, I just hope to hell they didnt release another E2200. You know the later crap version!



if that happens back it goes.


----------



## nINJAkECIL (Aug 24, 2008)

stable clock for hours (so far), don't ask for the orthos thing. not very friendly with my rig.
gaming for hours, all 3DMark, passed, but not pass even 10s of orthos 

@1,45v on air, Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme, dual fan:







this one stable for Superpi all the way to 4M (1,515v)






and this is suicide clock so far:


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 24, 2008)

1.616V to run 4.0GHz!!!!!!!!


----------



## nINJAkECIL (Aug 24, 2008)

1,45v set on bios mate.vdrop on my mobo is bad. I have to mod my mobo (Abit IX38 QuadGT)

notice the other SS? it's written 1,424v on CPU-Z. CPU-Z detects it wrong 
how come it runs 1,616v @4ghz, and 1,424@4,1ghz? lol

and, I do wonder, why the other E7200 doesn't has L3 Cache on the CPU-Z while mine does has?
looking at the page 1 (http://img.techpowerup.org/080711/OC RESULT.jpg), using CPU-Z 1.46.
same revision, same stepping.....wth


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 24, 2008)

nINJAkECIL said:


> 1,45v set on bios mate.vdrop on my mobo is bad. I have to mod my mobo (Abit IX38 QuadGT)
> 
> notice the other SS? it's writted 1,424v on CPU-Z. CPU-Z detects it wrong
> how come it runs 1,616v @4ghz, and 1,424@4,1ghz? lol



I saw both shots, Just couldnt believe what I was seeing, thats why I replied. Was hoping you might clerify what was going on!


----------



## nINJAkECIL (Aug 24, 2008)

might kill the chips with that voltage 
even if the temp is under control


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 24, 2008)

nINJAkECIL said:


> might kill the chips with that voltage
> even if the temp is under control



Ive already run 1.55V thro mine for benching and we havent even gotten to what I might push this winter in Ohio with the windows open...lol!


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 24, 2008)

Can I ask, are these chips CPU limited or FSB limited, I have been looking at the E7300 myself but wondering if it will give me as much as my baby E8200 will, with this one to get it to 4.5gig on it's 8x multi I obviously need to go 470mhz + which isnt a problem for this board, am wondering with the higher multi on the 7300 (which are about the same in price over here as the E8200) if the 7300 might have potential to hit 4.5gig.....I like a challenge!

Tom.....keep me posted........if you can hit 4.4gig I know I'll do 4.5.........


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 24, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Can I ask, are these chips CPU limited or FSB limited, I have been looking at the E7300 myself but wondering if it will give me as much as my baby E8200 will, with this one to get it to 4.5gig on it's 8x multi I obviously need to go 470mhz + which isnt a problem for this board, am wondering with the higher multi on the 7300 (which are about the same in price over here as the E8200) if the 7300 might have potential to hit 4.5gig.....I like a challenge!
> 
> Tom.....keep me posted........if you can hit 4.4gig I know I'll do 4.5.........



I have yet to breah the 475 barrier on mine, I was assuming it was a heat issue, but I havent even played with a 6X multi yet. Using setFSB in windows and 1.55V set in bios, I get a lockup at 475X9.5 with everything else in check!


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 24, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I have yet to breah the 475 barrier on mine, I was assuming it was a heat issue, but I havent even played with a 6X multi yet. Using setFSB in windows and 1.55V set in bios, I get a lockup at 475X9.5 with everything else in check!



Would you try dropping the multi to see if it's a FSB limit......sometime..(as opposed to the chip just not doing that speed).....unfortunatly I cant use SetFSB with an NVidia chipset


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 24, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Would you try dropping the multi to see if it's a FSB limit......sometime..(as opposed to the chip just not doing that speed).....unfortunatly I cant use SetFSB with an NVidia chipset



np Tatty Ill try a huge bump on the NB and see if I can get 500X6...seems that should post easy enough!


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 25, 2008)

UPDATE: wont post @ 500X6 with what I know is enough voltage!


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 25, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> UPDATE: wont post @ 500X6 with what I know is enough voltage!



That would suggest it is FSB limited then, could you try sometime when you have a few minutes doing 6x480.

Ta


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 25, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> That would suggest it is FSB limited then, could you try sometime when you have a few minutes doing 6x480.
> 
> Ta



in the midst of a move now, but will give it a whirl before you get up in the morning! I realize its getting late there!


----------



## trt740 (Aug 25, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> That would suggest it is FSB limited then, could you try sometime when you have a few minutes doing 6x480.
> 
> Ta



seen them as high a 620 fsb, heres a e7300 benching at 590FSB http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=331464 8190 is a error thats how cpuz reads the e7300, these are just like the e8500 etc wolfies they have high FSB as far as I know.

hereis a bunch of post some hitting 8x500 stable 24/7 with e7200 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=331464 One e7200 is hitting 558FSB on this thread(it is using crazy voltage).


----------



## fakehate (Aug 25, 2008)

*e7200*

Just wanted to ask all the e7200 owners out there what they think of this, is the voltage being reported wrong or what?

Thanks for your help there!


----------



## trt740 (Aug 25, 2008)

fakehate said:


> Just wanted to ask all the e7200 owners out there what they think of this, is the voltage being reported wrong or what?
> 
> Thanks for your help there!



na that could be right several chips I have owned would do 1.v at stock.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 25, 2008)

trt740 said:


> seen them as high a 620 fsb, heres a e7300 benching at 590FSB http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=331464 8190 is a error thats how cpuz reads the e7300, these are just like the e8500 etc wolfies they have high FSB as far as I know.
> 
> hereis a bunch of post some hitting 8x500 stable 24/7 with e7200 http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=331464 One e7200 is hitting 558FSB on this thread.



It may be I have a shit CPU? but 2 different mobo's limit the same FSB, so I had assumed it was the CPU.

I do agree that alot of ppl can go higher, but from what I see it usually has Phase or better cooling involved!


----------



## trt740 (Aug 25, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> It may be I have a shit CPU? but 2 different mobo's limit the same FSB, so I had assumed it was the CPU.
> 
> I do agree that alot of ppl can go higher, but from what I see it usually has Phase or better cooling involved!



I don't think so several people report these are just regular wolfies with reduced on chip cache in these threads. I see 3 8x500 on air, with low voltage on that thread. I'm also seeing lots of 484 FSB etc on other threads. It could be but with 9.5x and 10x multiplers high fsb is not needed.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 25, 2008)

trt740 said:


> I don't think so several people report these are just regular wolfies with reduced on chip cache in these threads. I see 3 8x500 on air, with low voltage on that thread.



Im not trying to start a war or anything, but 3 people arent really an average of CPU's. On a whole from what I have seen and heard from close friends is that none of us have posted over 500!

I do think the boys who can do over 500 have primo samples!


----------



## trt740 (Aug 25, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Im not trying to start a war or anything, but 3 people arent really an average of CPU's. On a whole from what I have seen and heard from close friends is that none of us have posted over 500!



could be and we will see read my edit aswell above. Several review sites agree with you Pete.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 25, 2008)

trt740 said:


> could be and we will see read my edit aswell above.



caught edit after posting and amended mine as well!


----------



## xu^ (Aug 27, 2008)

got me a new freezer pro and an Antec 300 case on its way ,should arrive later today,so ill be able to have  play at last 

shame the stock cooler on the E7200 is so weedy


----------



## kuroikenshi (Sep 2, 2008)

Welp iv had my E7200 for a few weeks and im sitting at 3.54 with a 1.36 vcore. Im trying to push my cpu as far as it can go and I would like the nice round number of 3.6.

Link below has all my info. I had posted it in the OC section of the forums but nothing.

My thread

Any suggestions on how I can get a little bit more juice out of this baby?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 2, 2008)

kuroikenshi said:


> Welp iv had my E7200 for a few weeks and im sitting at 3.54 with a 1.36 vcore. Im trying to push my cpu as far as it can go and I would like the nice round number of 3.6.
> 
> Link below has all my info. I had posted it in the OC section of the forums but nothing.
> 
> ...



Posted to try to lend a little help in your linked thread!


----------



## kuroikenshi (Sep 2, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Posted to try to lend a little help in your linked thread!



Thank you kindly sir. As soon as you posted the replys started to pour in!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 5, 2008)

w0ot add me to the list!!!

24/7







highest achieved (stable for most benchies)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=413251


----------



## philbrown23 (Sep 5, 2008)

welle heres mine after its been degraded. my 24/7 clock 3.8ghz @ 1.395v (in bios)

highest clocks at 4.750ghz @ 1.7050v (in bios)


----------



## philbrown23 (Sep 5, 2008)

wait a minute! solaris your cpu-z says 1.163 at 4.5ghz? that cannot be! if it is tue I'm going to find you, sneak into your house, and and switch cpu's with you while you are in the shower! Damnit!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 5, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> wait a minute! solaris your cpu-z says 1.163 at 4.5ghz? that cannot be! if it is tue I'm going to find you, sneak into your house, and and switch cpu's with you while you are in the shower! Damnit!



lol no my cpu-z never budges past stock voltage 4.5Ghz was booted at 1.4v

btw my mobo has a limit of 1.6v (1.61 when including 100mv vdrop protect..though sneeky did a vdrop mod so its a free .1v) but im sooooo going to beat you i will not be had that easily!!!!


----------



## Damian^ (Sep 8, 2008)

Hahah finally reached my goal of 4GHz (trust me thats the shit, coming from an AMD user ) But OCCT failed in less then a minute but at least i booted into windows, I'll keep working on it
Ps. Realtemp screenshot is at idle


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 8, 2008)

dude good job


----------



## Damian^ (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks!
Might have to get some better ram though, it's really holding me back, i might go with crucial or mushkin 2X2Gb set


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 8, 2008)

ya im a fan of 2x2GB kits their not bad at all


----------



## rcazador (Sep 14, 2008)

*E7200 basic motherboard*

Hi, I'm thinking of getting an E7200, can you please tell me whether 
a Gigabyte GA-P31-S3G Motherboard or Gigabyte GA-EG31MF-S2 is good for ocing. I am new to overclocking. At best I want to OC to 3 or 3.5 GHz on stock cooling...

More importantly, I want to know which of these motherboards is generally better and which one is better suited for overclocking? 
Thank you very much..
Also are nVdia 610i/630i based budget motherboards good for this level of overclocking?

Also will the same board do well to oc a E2180?


----------



## rcazador (Sep 14, 2008)

Also is this  palit P35A 
http://techshop.in/store/product_inf...oducts_id=1253 
board good?


----------



## theJesus (Oct 6, 2008)

I _finally_ got a new board and psu ordered to replace the ones that died a few months ago, so I should be posting some benches in here within a week or so .

Oh and I also picked this up from Paulieg


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 6, 2008)

theJesus said:


> I _finally_ got a new board and psu ordered to replace the ones that died a few months ago, so I should be posting some benches in here within a week or so .
> 
> Oh and I also picked this up from Paulieg



omfg jealous i want one


----------



## theJesus (Oct 6, 2008)

Hehe, you can get refurbs for $95 from the manufacturer I think.  I paid $125 shipped for mine though because he sent me a 120mm to 80/92mm fan adapter, a 120mm antec tricool, and all the original packaging and accessories.  Plus I trust his to be in better condition than a refurb.


----------



## Damian^ (Oct 14, 2008)

24/7 clock - stock speeds 







highest achieved - 4.4Ghz 1.5 (temps are wrong btw)


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 14, 2008)

welol if im getting compitiion then you boys just wait.


----------



## theJesus (Oct 15, 2008)

Got my rig set up for some testing right now finally.  I've got stuck core temp sensors .  CPU temp for me I guess 






First OC with it, just getting a feel.  Been running 3 instances of prime95 (one for each torturetest preset) for 10~15 minutes now still stable.  Idle @20c, load @40c.  Also nice that the 780i doesn't hate my ram like the 680i did so now I can actually oc that too (srsly, last board beeped like crazy if I bumped it up a single mhz or anything).


----------



## theJesus (Oct 21, 2008)

I think I got a lemon compared to all you guys, I need at least 1.45v to get 4.0ghz or higher.  24/7 clock is 3.9ghz @ 1.416v (1.45v in BIOS).






Shadowfold, add me to the list


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 24, 2008)

lol I'm loving the P5Q-E

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=436124


----------



## theJesus (Oct 24, 2008)

what voltage are you using for that?


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## theJesus (Oct 24, 2008)

that's about the same as my chip for ~4.0ghz.  I wish it took less volts


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 24, 2008)

so do I lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 24, 2008)

wow do you guys really need all that to get to 4.0GHz?

I run 4.1GHz with 1.4V, have you tried playing with the VTT/termination voltage?


----------



## theJesus (Oct 24, 2008)

huh?  what would that be called on a 780i?  I tried upping all the voltages


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 24, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> wow do you guys really need all that to get to 4.0GHz?
> 
> I run 4.1GHz with 1.4V, have you tried playing with the VTT/termination voltage?



i agree i can run 4.3 with some instability at 1.42 i run 1.45 for inbetween 4.3 and 4.5 stable 4.6 needs a bit more but then the board gives up.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 24, 2008)

yeah I just looked into the bios and the one just by looking at the stock voltages...I would guess the SPP <-> MCH or however its labled, but digging on that gives me that it controlls the voltage for NB to SB tranfer. Ther may be a good possibility that your mobo does NOT even have the option.

I know for a fact my Foxconn doesnt have the option and it did require a bit more to hit 4.0GHz and I couldnt get 4.1GHz stable no matter what the CPU voltages were without it.

Could look into the GTL ref voltages, I found lowering mine a bit on the DFI's seemed to add a bit more stability, but again I have no idea where your even starts at stock. In the DFI they are based on percentages, and looking at some bios screen for the EVGA they showed 0% at stock. Not sure where to go from there!

Google your mobo model number and "bios" after it, I found some threads at XS and a few reviews as well that TRY to explain whats going on in thet bios!


----------



## theJesus (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah, I just looked around in my bios again and the only things I haven't touched are the gtl vref lanes.  The SPP and MCP are north and south bridge, and I have tried upping the voltages on everything but the gtl vrefs, which idk what they are stock.  The options for those are +00mv to +160mv in increments of 5mv.  Stock setting is +00mv, but idk what the "+" is on top of or what safe values are.  One of the main OC guides on the evga 780i forums says to just leave them at auto.

edit:  linky to that guide here


----------



## theJesus (Oct 24, 2008)

Sorry for double post, but I find this information relevant enough to warrant a new post:

A couple interesting reads about GTL Ref voltages.  First one is a couple years old, but still relevant and linked to by the second one which is newer and more simplified.

edit: 





			
				xs thread (2nd link) said:
			
		

> A GTL Ref voltage is derived from the Vtt (vFSB) voltage


Does that mean that the FSB voltage in my bios is the same as VTT in other bios?

*edit*:  I found my VTT 


			
				evga thread said:
			
		

> VTT is "FSB Voltage" in 7 Series Motherboards.



edit:  Extremely relevant guide for me!


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 24, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> wow do you guys really need all that to get to 4.0GHz?
> 
> I run 4.1GHz with 1.4V, have you tried playing with the VTT/termination voltage?



yes 
thx,
i just got the board, so I'm still playing around w/it


----------

